# Rb Eggs



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

okay guys my buddy has had approx 4-5 failed attempts at getting the fry to live but before that he had3-4 fry batches hatch good we feel its in the water being hes only 1/2 mile from the water treatment faculty.so that being said im trying to get him talked into giving the eggs to me to raise being im on a well and have no water problems whatsoever.will the eggs take being transported approx 30 minutes in a bucket until i get them home to put them in my 2 10 gal tanks.thanks guys for any help
fred


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't see a problem with it.get a battery operated air pump (14$ at walmart or bait shop) I'd get enough of his water to at least fill your tank 3/4, n slowly switch to your water. I'd definitely use methylene blue on eggs. Your friend should be using the parents tank water(aged) for water changes for tiny fry. If he's using tap water in the beginning then that probably his problem. Also if you miss their first feeding when yoke sak drys up they'll die, first 3-4 days of them actually eating is very important. Actually if he uses a hob filter he shouldn't even need to do a waterchange till they a few weeks old. Personally I think he's screwing it up somewhere, if rbp spawn in the water the eggs n fry should grow in that same water. I'd try it if he let you, aren't really losing anything if they die as he's killing them too.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

banshee42096 said:


> okay guys my buddy has had approx 4-5 failed attempts at getting the fry to live but before that he had3-4 fry batches hatch good we feel its in the water being hes only 1/2 mile from the water treatment faculty.so that being said im trying to get him talked into giving the eggs to me to raise being im on a well and have no water problems whatsoever.will the eggs take being transported approx 30 minutes in a bucket until i get them home to put them in my 2 10 gal tanks.thanks guys for any help
> fred


 Should be fine, but if not im sure you can try again in a week with a new batch. So his water isnt good? Are you sure his ammonia isnt spiking in the tank? Most people lose fry from feeding too much and having an ammonia spike


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with BRUNER, If they hatch in the tank they should do just fine. Is your buddy transferring them to a tank with tap water in it? I don't use tap water until they go into my 90 grow out tank.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

thats the issue i keep telling him to use the parent tank water hes dead set on thinking it will kill the babies so when they die i ask him these questions and he side steps them.so im stepping in and getting these guys to grow out i cant stand hearing i have more eggs and then 1 week later he only has 100-200 fry left out of the whole bunch.i set up the tanks last night he came over and keep trying to get me to fill the tanks all the way up to the top with fresh water.he just dont get it.im guessing in 3-4 days i will have eggs so we will see if i cant keep them alive.thanks for all the help guys.how long does there egg sack last is it 24hours before feeding them?


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

banshee42096 said:


> thats the issue i keep telling him to use the parent tank water hes dead set on thinking it will kill the babies so when they die i ask him these questions and he side steps them.so im stepping in and getting these guys to grow out i cant stand hearing i have more eggs and then 1 week later he only has 100-200 fry left out of the whole bunch.i set up the tanks last night he came over and keep trying to get me to fill the tanks all the way up to the top with fresh water.he just dont get it.im guessing in 3-4 days i will have eggs so we will see if i cant keep them alive.thanks for all the help guys.how long does there egg sack last is it 24hours before feeding them?


Point him to this forum if he argues so he can see how experienced keepers do it. I am raising my first ever batch of rb fry right now, and these guys here have been a great help, esp Bruner247, Jayscollision, and ClusterOne. I would never have even thought to put the fry in with the parent water but that's what they told me to do and they are doing great! 
It makes perfect sense because that is the water they hatched in ad are used to. A move to a tank with different water is a big shock to the little guys.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

yes hes stubborn on change we will see what happens then i will tell him i told him so.he don have a computer or internet so hes screwed on that part.thanks for all the help guys.lets grow these little shits out.lol.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't own a computer either. All I have is this blackberry.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> thats the issue i keep telling him to use the parent tank water hes dead set on thinking it will kill the babies so when they die i ask him these questions and he side steps them.so im stepping in and getting these guys to grow out i cant stand hearing i have more eggs and then 1 week later he only has 100-200 fry left out of the whole bunch.i set up the tanks last night he came over and keep trying to get me to fill the tanks all the way up to the top with fresh water.he just dont get it.im guessing in 3-4 days i will have eggs so we will see if i cant keep them alive.thanks for all the help guys.how long does there egg sack last is it 24hours before feeding them?


 Yolk sacks last maybe 5 to 6 days give or take.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

what temp do you keep the tanks at he states his parent tank is at 89 and the fry tank is at 80 i told him they were sopposed to be identical and thought the 89 was a little high in my opinion.but im new to this.eggs should come today or tommorow guys i got all my ducks in a row i hope.
fred


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I keep all of my tanks at 80.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you get these eggs yet??

My parent tank 80-82. Fry tanks are about 76-78, no heaters. 89 is too high in my opinion I think most others will agree. A good temp range is 76-84. I have heard of people keeping them at cooler temps but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i was thinking the shock going from 89 parent tank to 80 fry tank was killing them thats why im concerned.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

banshee42096 said:


> what temp do you keep the tanks at he states his parent tank is at 89 and the fry tank is at 80 i told him they were sopposed to be identical and thought the 89 was a little high in my opinion.but im new to this.eggs should come today or tommorow guys i got all my ducks in a row i hope.
> fred


 On this batch i have now i unpluged the heater and forgot to plug it in for at least a couple days and the tank was fine so they are pretty tough.

Also the benifits of using parent tank water is:
it keeps the parent tank cleaner, saves water and keeprs the baby tank cleaner. The babies can dirty the water pretty quick so used tank water is plenty clean enough for them and much cleaner then what they where already in. As long as your keeping 0 ammonia in the parent tank just use the parent tank water for the sake of saving water.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't use heaters.the fry are tougher than you think. They're exposed to cold rain water in the wild almost daily. Higher temp will only speed up their growth.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> I don't own a computer either. All I have is this blackberry.


When is you birthday? We should organize and give you a computer 4 a birthday gift








then our babies piranha will grow successfully


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Aren't they growing successfully already?


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Aren't they growing successfully already?


Yes, my piranha babies growing succesfully for almost two months! But I miss your comp...or even notebook


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright guys i got the eggs yesterday at 7 pm split them up shut off the hobs let the eggs settle then turned the hobs back on so now time will tell what happens how long do you think before the first water change?10% most likely correct.
fred


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If your already running a hob with a pre-filter sponge over the intake, you shouldn't really need to do a water change.I do daily water changes(80-90%)but I don't use a hob for first week(until they're eating)if your running a hob already I guess 10-15% a week water change will probably work. I would definitely watch your fry as when they first hatch n can't really swim yet I bet the hob is gonna suck em up against the pre-filter, as they're not strong enough to even swim yet. Idk I think hob before they actually eating is too soon.IMO anyhow. Do you have brine hatchers, brine eggs, n salt ready? You can watch the yoke saks dry up n plan your first feeding accordingly. GL hope it works out for ya


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I run a HOB from day 1 but adjusted very low and change the water every 3 days. I have lost a fry or 2 (literally) to the pre-filter but I don't have to do the daily water changes. As an experiment I left 100 fry in a tank with no filter, heater, or waterchanges for a week. They were all fine eating brine shrimp after the transfer to the big fry tank and were used as feeders for the other babies. So it's up to you how freaky you want to get on water changes, of course, more is better







. Piranha are tough and I don't think much waste accumulates until the yolk dries up and they start eating and pooping. You may still end up with a few dead fry polluting the water so I still run a HOB from day 1 with plenty of biofiltration, and carbon. My last batch of fry were pulled as eggs and a lot of the eggs didn't survive the transfer and started decomposing and clouding the water. Some ammonia chips, carbon, and extra frequent water changes solved the problem. Just watch them and test the water if you need to. I hope you are successful with these guys!


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have a big container of decapsulated brine shrimp eggs and the hatchery ready.and if have not done this yet thanks for all the help every last bit of info is appreciated guys and gals.thanks again.i assume they will be hatching the next 2-3 days correct?
thanks again
fred


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

You need regular brine shrimp eggs, not the decapsulated ones. The decapsulated ones have had the shells removed and won't hatch. Brine shrimp take 24-48 hours to all hatch out.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sanjo Eel said:


> You need regular brine shrimp eggs, not the decapsulated ones. The decapsulated ones have had the shells removed and won't hatch. Brine shrimp take 24-48 hours to all hatch out.


 Like said, i usually see brine hatching out within a day so i try to restart a hatchery a day before im cleanign and refilling a second hatchery so one is always producing brine shrimp at least untill you can get them on frozen foods or pellets.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Like Sanjo said, you need regular brine eggs. They usually won't take decapsulated brine eggs until they are about 3 weeks old.I alternate between 2 hatcheries starting a fresh batch every morning. Make sure and rinse your baby brine before you feed fry, I usually dip mine once or twice in the parent tank and use parent water for water changes, I use tap water for water changes with stress coat when they are at 1 month old. Good luck man.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

okay guys looks like they all hatched out there were alot of unfertalized eggs the fry dont move a whole lot when they have the yolk sak still on them do they?did my first water change with the parent tank water yesterday about 15%.there looking great today gonna start hatched brine eggs now.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Decapsulated brine shrimp is dehydrated - already hatched shrimp, and my rbps babies dont wanna even look at it. They only eat live brine shrimps. They are now at 0.5 inches and dont wanna eat anything else, only live b. shrimp.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO freshly hatched brine is mandatory for least the first two weeks for proper growth n triggering fry to eat.banshee watch your fry, when the yoke sacks are almost dried up this is when you start your brine to hatch. If they aren't moving much they still have a lot in their yoke sack.when they start swimming around more is when it'll almost be used up. Brine eggs take 18-36 hrs to hatch, depending on temp ect.I siphon bbs twice per hatch. Once roughly 20-24 hrs after starting them(which is always morning time)n again that evening(roughly 36hrs)to use up all my hatched brine n to feed them their second meal of the day. If you start your brine eggs now it'll be way too soon. They'll live off the yoke sack 4-5days again it depends on tank temp.higher the temp the faster they'll grow.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah mine wouldn't touch decap bse for about 4 weeks. I tried though, they just wouldn't take it. They are all eating them now. at 5 wks.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

how many times a day do you guys feed them?they gtta be very sensitive to being not feed and die fast dont they?


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I feed mine 2 to 3 times a day depending on size, seems to workout. As they get bigger make sure and keep up with water changes, they can produce alot of waste.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep ditto what Jay said! Although, I have found that feeding very young fry live baby brine shrimp only once a day seems fine for a while (in other words, it won't hurt if you are feeding 2x a day and miss a feeding), but as they grow, you will want to up the feeding to 2-3 times a day to keep them full and help reduce cannibalism.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

thought i would give you guys a update im down to one single fry the rest are dead.i narrowed it down to one tank the pre filter was big enough for the fry to get sucked in and i found them all in the filter dead.the other tank i cant explain?


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> thought i would give you guys a update im down to one single fry the rest are dead.i narrowed it down to one tank the pre filter was big enough for the fry to get sucked in and i found them all in the filter dead.the other tank i cant explain?


That sucks man, Keep trying till you get it right.


----------

